# VBOX performance testing day



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Gents,
Am looking to get interested parties together in March 2013 for VBOX testing regardless of which stage you are at. Location proposed is Brunters - see http://www.bruntingthorpe.com.

The more variety of maps the better thus MRC/APR/CC/REVO etc, get your cars listed and we will get a booking slot in for March 2013.

*Confirmed so far..;* *NOTE*: I want to limit participants to MAX 20...though you can turn up to watch otherwise.
1) WB (996Cab) : REVO S2 TT-RS Roadster - VBOX performance testing and suspension testing
2) JC: APR S3 TT-RS Coupe - VBOX performance testing 
3) Craig (Mitchy): MRC S2 TT-RS Coupe - VBOX performance testing
4) JK: REVO S2 TT-RS - VBOX performance testing
5) Jas (SuperRS): APR S2 TT-RS Coupe - VBOX performance testing
6) toot3954: MRC S1 TT-RS Coupe - VBOX performance testing
7) Demessiah : MRC S3 TT-RS Coupe - VBOX performance testing
'8) kevtga: APR S2 TT-RS Coupe - VBOX performance testing
9) Olly12: REVO S3 TTRS Coupe - VBOX performance testing (_*will supply VBOX & Go-PRO*_)

Post your name below and I will add the info to list above following format above as noted.

It really is a one opportunity for all the various TT-RS in their best mods to turn up; get VBOX'd and let the numbers tell a story...end off.

Hope you are up for this Ladies & Gents.

Date will be end of March 2013 though I will confirm this next week if we can book now. Cost will be manageable at worst for participants...I expect spectators to pay to enter the circuit as per norm.

*Usual safety to be noted thus bring your helmet for head protection at the very least or borrow from one of us on the day. I will confirm further details post booking.*


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Ill be up for this. Should have a shot of nitrous to the car by then to keep Jonny and Jason on their toes


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

I may be S2 by then, but if not are stock cars welcome? What date are you thinking in March as it's a busy month (although it doesn't look like 30-130 will be happening).

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> Ill be up for this. Should have a shot of nitrous to the car by then to keep Jonny and Jason on their toes


Great, now need MULE and we have a full house...this is going to be interesting...only hope you guys can get within a car length of mine...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

toot3954 said:


> I may be S2 by then, but if not are stock cars welcome? What date are you thinking in March as it's a busy month (although it doesn't look like 30-130 will be happening).
> 
> Thanks


I will confirm dates hopefully before Xmas. It will be end of March to allow for a better weather...

Ohh, I will also let everyone know if they need to make a contribution and how much that may be...should be manageable at worst.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Great thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm in 100% so long as I'm free..


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

jonnyc said:


> I'm in 100% so long as I'm free..


Me too more for the catch up with everyone than anything else.
Good chance to data log the car too


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

We will need a couple of Vbox for this - so if you have one shout and I will make a note to remind you nearer the time.


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Can anyone put their name forward for this event?
We got v box also!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

olly12 said:


> Can anyone put their name forward for this event?
> We got v box also!


yep...


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Up for that I thinks!
Have you managed to pull all variants together?
What you got so far??

Olly


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

William.. Why don't you change the thread title and add a list of members and cars that will be attending??..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

JC,
good idea...stnby...;


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a VBox I can bring


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

I will be up for this too please

TTRS APR S2 Coupe


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

toot3954 said:


> I have a VBox I can bring


Great...and thx.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Let's get some go pro cameras together too.


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes Please!!

(9) Olly12 - TTRS - REVO S3 Coupe(Lightweight)
V Box & Go Pro


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

996cab said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > Ill be up for this. Should have a shot of nitrous to the car by then to keep Jonny and Jason on their toes
> ...


Let me know how yours gets on, youre about the closest to mine out there  unless you have some fancy new turbo and nitrous


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Seriously hope this happens!! Will be a great day and end a load of BS


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

It will be interesting to see all the variants in one place.
Does anyone have a plan of action for the day?
Yes hopefully all BS can be solved in a day!!!!  
JC, Have you that clutch yet? :? 
Cheers Olly


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Should be a great day - I just need to phone tomorrow and have the conversation with Eibach and Brunters.

Then it is a case of getting some available dates; enough space to run the car for a mile, a cost that is manageable then people confirming they will make it and we are on.

If we can lay out something daft like a BBQ in March that would be a laugh/bonus and probably keep us all warm if nowt else.


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

olly12 said:


> It will be interesting to see all the variants in one place.
> Does anyone have a plan of action for the day?
> Yes hopefully all BS can be solved in a day!!!!
> JC, Have you that clutch yet? :?
> Cheers Olly


This week apparently!! PM me your email and I can keep you informed mate


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Such a shame i cant come along in March, unfortunately i will be in Mexico 8)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Patrizio72 said:


> Such a shame i cant come along in March, unfortunately i will be in Mexico 8)


Am sure if turn out is good we will do another one in the summer somewhere...we only need a flat land that is 1 mile long...then the banter can begin.


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

996cab said:


> we only need a flat land that is 1 mile long...then the banter can begin.


The banter will be pretty one sided when GoPro videos are posted of cars disappearing into the distance..

CAN NOT BLOODY WAIT!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

*Update as follows...;*
The slot we had pre-planned for our suspension testing was for one car over a week. We are looking to secure space for up to 20 cars during the course of that week for us. Eibach would enquire for suitable dates in March 2013 and advice accordingly what can be achieved and when.

I will keep all posted when I get further news.

Separately, I have also started looking at other Air Fields round the UK which are up for hire for the day. No responses as yet to enquiries sent. Will also update on this as I get any news

Thx


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hopefully you won't be running on 24th March as a few of us are going to the Pod on that day and some may want to come and see you playing..
Steve


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

William what about HMS Daedalus as it's flat and long and more importantly local

Will prob be up for this date dependant


----------

